# A friend or foe? (lizard with tortoise?)



## thecelloplayer (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello! So my friend has a gecko and was just wondering if a tortoise and a gecko would get along in the same enclosure? I'm not saying I am doing it, but it just raised a question and I was wondering if anyone knew?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 24, 2014)

welcome to the forum! i don't think a gecko and a tortoise would do well together, because 1. the spread of diseases between the two animals can harm them, 2. injury the tortoise could step on the gecko or the gecko could bite the tortoise 3. different environment and dietary needs.


----------



## thecelloplayer (Dec 24, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> welcome to the forum! i don't think a gecko and a tortoise would do well together, because 1. the spread of diseases between the two animals can harm them, 2. injury the tortoise could step on the gecko or the gecko could bite the tortoise 3. different environment and dietary needs.


----------



## thecelloplayer (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry, still trying to figure the app out. Thank you very much! I thought the environment and diet would be to different but I just wanted to check bc I thought it sounded interesting! Thank you again!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 24, 2014)

thecelloplayer said:


> Sorry, still trying to figure the app out. Thank you very much! I thought the environment and diet would be to different but I just wanted to check bc I thought it sounded interesting! Thank you again!


i use the computer version i find it to be a lot easier to use. do you own any tortoise or turtles?


----------



## thecelloplayer (Dec 24, 2014)

I own a russian tortoise who I named Slava after my favorite cellist. I got him about a month ago from a breeder and I had him checked out and he is healthy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 24, 2014)

thecelloplayer said:


> I own a russian tortoise who I named Slava after my favorite cellist. I got him about a month ago from a breeder and I had him checked out and he is healthy


if you have any questions about russian care i can help!


----------



## thecelloplayer (Dec 24, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> if you have any questions about russian care i can help!


 Ok! Thank you! I will make sure to ask!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

No. Even different tortoise species together is a no.  
Major factor is habitat. Gecko's climb, torts don't. Torts need it hot (usually) and some Gecko's don't even need lights. The sickness factor is there too, and diet! 
Thanks for checking


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2014)

Best to not mix species.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 24, 2014)

I would be afraid of the tortoise eating the lizard . Plus the diseases is a big negative goast rider .


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 26, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I would be afraid of the tortoise eating the lizard . Plus the diseases is a big negative goast rider .


Tortoises will eat lizards?!


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2014)

mike t said:


> Tortoises will eat lizards?!



Yes. Many of them are opportunistic feeders.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yes. Many of them are opportunistic feeders.


oh. didnt know that :l


----------



## thecelloplayer (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I will make sure to keep geckos out! Lol


----------



## theguy67 (Jan 3, 2015)

Honestly, I believe dietary needs has nothing to do with this. I have kept many reptiles, and if 2 species were to be housed together, it is not very difficult to provide a feeding station for each. Most geckos are arboreal/semi arboreal so it would not be difficult to keep a bowl of worms out of the tortoises reach. Also, I disagree partially with Yellow Turtle. Again just because a tortoise is terrestrial and a gecko is arboreal is not a reason to keep them separate. If anything, this difference in behavior would make it easier.

The only valid reasons I see not to keep different animals together would be;
1. Possibly Injury- Some tortoise do like meat, and are scavengers.
2. Stress- stress to an animal due to another can decline their health
3. Possible disease transfer - although I'm not even sure about this one, especially for CB animals. I always hear people warn about pathogens, but never of actual instances.
4. Complexity- it just complicates daily routines. Simplicity is key.
5. Space- you would need a much larger enclosure to provide each species with their own "space", with enough room to prevent encounters.


----------

